# Storage Driver Question 88RC8180



## Nekoman (Jul 25, 2013)

Hello, I picked up a Marvell Write Acceleration Module (CA22644LH) that uses the 88RC8180 Raid Controller that I wanted to try to use as a ZIL but I cannot seem to locate any drivers for it and the Latest version of FreeBSD does not seem to support it. 

Does anyone have any idea where I might be able to download or acquire them? I already contacted Marvell and they gave me some canned response about not dealing with consumers if their driver is not in the current supported drop down list on their site and the only information I can find is that driver support for Linux 2.6+ is supported for all versions and Windows/ESX support is planned but almost all information goes to a PDF file on Marvell's site that gives the cards specs only which really doesn't help all that much.


----------



## phoenix (Jul 27, 2013)

Good luck.


----------



## Terry_Kennedy (Jul 28, 2013)

phoenix said:
			
		

> Good luck.


Indeed. The 88RC8180 has an embedded ARMv5 processor and the only other devices that use its command set (whatever it is) are the other devices in that family, so it definitely isn't a simple case of modifying an existing driver for a similar device.

The board-level datasheet states (as the OP mentioned) that Windows and VMware support is "planned". If they don't support those platforms, I'd rate the chances of supporting FreeBSD as off the "none" end of "little to none".


----------

